
Seroprevalence of SARS-CoV-2 and IFR, Orleans and Jefferson Parishes, Louisiana - DanBC
https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/26/11/20-3029_article
======
DanBC
Stand out figures are an IFR of over 1.5% which is pretty scary, but fits with
the recalculated Diamond Princess IFR of 2%.

If the IFR is 0.6% that would make it 50* more fatal than the 2009 flu
pandemic.

